# Please Help



## gem123 (Dec 23, 2010)

hi my daughter is 3 and is type 1 a few of you may remember me, i really need some advice she has recently had a sickness bug started out of the blue on sat night at a xmas meal knew something was amiss when she refused choclate cake!, so we ended up going in to hosp early hours sunday morn with ketone readings of the scale, we have been in hosp with this previously and was put on a drip but this time her blood sugar seemed to be perfect( to be honest the best its been in weeks?!!) and thankfully missed the drip we came home on tuesday morning, she is on multiple injections her

her rations are  5:1, 8:1 and 8:1 and two units of levermir at 7pm but last night and today have been the worst ever!! she had a low after her tea at 12.10 am of 2.9, we gave her sugary ribena which she struggled with then half a beaker of coke, and 15 mins later she was 3.7 so gave her more of the later and finally came up to 5.1 then 8.2 at 1.10am which wasnt to bad but today was horrific, it started at half twelve and she was 3 so gave her some sugary ribena again and she  came down to 2.6?15 mins later  then she was 2.7 another 15 mins later then every 15 min then she was getting quite distressed to the point of gagging as her tummy is still a little off  then we gave her the hypo stop gel and she came up to 3.7 and then 4.1 and slowly rose to tea time at 15 so at tea we gave her two for correction and 2 for her tea and she again had the same ordeal as above takin about and hour to get her to a normal ish level she is now 5 and have a feelin shes not gonna last the night if anyone can help it wud be great i really
 am at my my wits end shes so tired and i wnt to keep her out of hosp for sat any advice pls ((( it dosent help that me and my partner had the bug to and are feelin v delicate also ((


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2010)

How awful Gem! I'm sorry to hear she has been through so much. I wonder if her pancreas has decided to spark back into life and is giving her an extra boost on top of what you are injecting? I'm really not qualified to make any suggestions other than to say that you must seek medical advice. Her situation is so different to mine and there must be so many more variables that it is best for a team who know her well to recommend any changes you need to make.

I do hope that this is a 'blip'. I know some people go low when ill, rather than high, so it does look like this might be the case here. She does seem to be on tiny amounts of insulin, so her sensitivity must be very high at the moment.


----------



## bev (Dec 23, 2010)

After an illness like this absorption of food is not good. What you need to do is to drop the basal by 20% for a few days and also stop giving ribena for hypo's - this doesnt work as quick as coke and actually delays things. Let your daughter run high for a few days to let her body replenish itself. Tonight - I would give her a big glass of full fat milk to help her get through the night and also check her at 3am.Bev


----------



## gem123 (Dec 24, 2010)

hi thanks for your replys means alot, thanks on the advice and have already gave her a big beaker of full fat milk  and shes 11!!!a little high but perfect for a good night sleep, i was told to try the ribena in hospital as she loved it post diabetes but will stay clear and stick with pop for now! if i can get her to eat then i find its easier to bring her up out of hypo but is still feeling yucky  so hopefully we will have a better day tomorrow, we have good support with diabetes team at hosp so was mainly just for a rant and let of some steam nearly lost it a few times today thanks for your support will keep you updated xxxxxx


----------



## gewatts (Dec 24, 2010)

Only just read this thread. Hope you had a god night with her - sickness bugs are a nightmare - we've been in hospital a couple of times. Hope she's ok for tomorrow xx


----------



## Mumlé (Dec 24, 2010)

My little one was in hosp a few weeks ago - the first time she'd been in since diagnosis in the summer. She is 15 months. All she did was puke up 3 times and we end up in hospital for 4 nights! A little eye opener. But we had a similar (maybe not quite so prolonged?) thing of lows not being brought up. Usually half a tube of glucogel gets her out of a hypo - well we gave 2 full tubes and she still was low.  So I do think that being in hosp although stressful, was probably best place, just so they could keep an eye on her. But when we got out she did a similar low thing of when we went in!! So I don't really know - just keep trying to bring her up but go into hosp when you really get worried. The thing with Lo was just trying to get her to eat anything at all. She just wouldn't eat. Especially hospital food - well nothing against ours - they are LOVELY - but she doesn't like potatoes at the best of times... All I would say is try to get her to eat whatever thing she likes best which is carby. Good luck with it all - ********** hard isn't it. X


----------



## gem123 (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks for your replys  we have had a much better day today appetite still the same but no lows )))  and have just let her graze every few hrs with insulin to keep the insulin flushing though and keeping those nasty ketone's away! so yay i can finally enjoy xmas but have done no wrapping yet with her being in hosp and im sure i have bought most of toys r us!! so just a quick note to keep you updated and your comments really did help me when i felt there was no where to turn too! so thanks xxxx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2010)

Hoping you have a wonderful day!


----------



## bev (Dec 24, 2010)

I am sure your little one wont mind the presents not being wrapped - it will save her time unwrapping them. Hope you have a lovely day.Bev


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 24, 2010)

it sounded a bit like graham but he was allright in the morning so it could be a bug


----------

